# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Cutting the cord and the bills

## JoshA

I got rid of my FiOS bundle. Now I only have internet service for $30/month. Everything else is a la carte. I have Netflix, Hulu without ads, Amazon Prime, HBO, Showtime. I'm also trying Sling TV and CBS All Access for live TV. I also have an HD Antenna.

Next step: I've signed up for Google Fi and bought the Nexus 5X. For $20/month and $10/GB data, it roams multiple networks including Sprint and T-Mobile and WiFi hotspots. It also roams internationally. I haven't yet got the phone, but am looking forward to testing the new service.

More to come later.

----------


## JEK

You need an Apple TV to keep that all organized :)

----------


## JoshA

The whole idea is to *avoid* lock-in and overcharging.

----------


## MIke R

We are right behind you ...the only sticking point for me is my Directv NFL package which I love, but I hear there will be al a carte game  streaming coming next year ....

----------


## JEK

You should really take a look at the services. The free services.

----------


## Peter NJ

streamhunter.com I can watch every game for free with a pretty good stream and so could you








> We are right behind you ...the only sticking point for me is my Directv NFL package which I love, but I hear there will be al a carte game  streaming coming next year ....

----------


## stbartshopper

The DirecTV bills are killing us. They keep going up and up. As someone once said about AT&T, they hurt the ones they love.

----------


## MIke R

> streamhunter.com I can watch every game for free with a pretty good stream and so could you




Im confused....stream hunter.com doesn't exist .....stream hunter.net takes me to a gambling site

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike do you have adblock installed? Streamhunter is legit as is frontrowsports and stream2watch

----------


## JEK

http://streamhunter.tv

----------


## MIke R

Which still takes me to a betting  site ...Bovada

----------


## MIke R

> Mike do you have adblock installed? Streamhunter is legit as is frontrowsports and stream2watch



no clue....

----------


## JEK

image.jpg

----------


## JEK

> The whole idea is to *avoid* lock-in and overcharging.




This is Apple TV. No charges or lock-in by Apple, other than purchase of the device. 

*Apple to Open Up Apple TV's Universal Search to Additional Apps via New API*Saturday October 3, 2015 1:14 pm PDT by Eric Slivka
One of the key features of the new Apple TV set to launch later this month is universal search, which allows users to find content across a number of different services using text entry or, in some countries, Siri voice search. Universal search will work across iTunes, Netflix, Hulu, HBO, and Showtime at launch, but it was initially unclear whether the feature would be expanded to include additional content sources over time.  


In a follow-up story on his interview with Tim Cook last month, _BuzzFeed's John Paczkowski relates some additional details on Apple TV shared by Cook, including word that developers will indeed be able to make their content available to universal search via an API.“At launch we’ll have iTunes, Netflix, Hulu, Showtime, and HBO — so we’ll have five major inputs into universal search initially,” Cook said. “But we’re also opening an API, so that others can join in.” 

And Apple’s confident that they will do just that. “I think that many, many people will want to be in that search,” Cook said. “And that’s great for users. Think about your experience today. Even if you’re fortunate enough to have the content you want to watch in an app, you sometimes don’t remember exactly where that show is, so you’re going to Netflix or Hulu or Showtime. You shouldn’t have to do that. It should be very simple.”Cook went on to note that universal search will be intelligent enough to know which services the user is subscribed to, highlighting which sources are available free or with existing subscriptions. This is true even when different services offer only a portion of a television series' seasons, such as a show where older seasons are available through Netflix with an existing subscription but newer seasons may need to be purchased through iTunes or through a new HBO subscription.

_

----------


## MIke R

These live streaming  sites do NOT WORK on tablets only laptops and desktops...as per tech support.....and my mac book is not with me only my iPad so I ll try again tomorrow

----------


## stbartshopper

If we cut the cords with Directv- what is the ideal arrangement to get sports- NFL, NBA, local channels (CBS, NBC, ABC ), CNN, Weather Channel and that is about it?

----------


## JoshA

> This is Apple TV. No charges or lock-in by Apple, other than purchase of the device.




This was announced yesterday? They must have heard me;-)

Seems to be 3 - 5x more expensive than Roku or Chromecast. Apple is all about the walled garden and charging more for ac. I hope they continue opening up. They have a long way to go, IMHO.

----------


## JEK

*Apple TV Gains CBS All Access, NBC, and Made to Measure Channels*Tuesday October 20, 2015 10:50 am PDT by Juli Clover
Just a week ahead of the launch of the fourth-generation Apple TV, Apple has added several new channels to the existing set-top box. As of today, NBC, CBS All Access, and Made to Measure (M2M) are available on the Apple TV. 

The new NBC channel is the first time the network has had a channel available on the Apple TV, aside from the dedicated NBC Sports channel. With the NBC channel, customers can watch full episodes of NBC shows on the Apple TV. Cable authentication is required for some features, but all users can watch some NBC content on the channel without needing a subscription. 


Announced last night, M2M is an Apple TV exclusive channel that focuses on fashion, run by talent agency conglomerate WME/IMG. The channel features short videos, interviews, and mini-documentaries from the fashion world. 


The new CBS channel, CBS All Access, is designed to provide access to the CBS All Accessstreaming service. CBS All Access includes more than 7,500 episodes of CBS shows on demand, and it offers new episodes of all CBS shows the day after they air. Some customers whose local CBS affiliates support All Access will also be able to watch CBS shows live on the channel. 


All three of the new channels are available immediately on the existing Apple TV, and will also be available on the new set-top box that's launching on Monday

----------


## NYCFred

> I got rid of my FiOS bundle.



So you just have VZ FIOS to the house?

----------


## JoshA

Just internet by Comcast. Cheaper at 29.99/month vs 89.99.

----------


## JoshA

Update:

So far, I like controlling my entertainment choices. At the moment, we aren't watching anything on HBO or Sling so we dropped those subscriptions saving $35/month. I'll resubscribe to HBO when Game of Thrones returns. Roku has lots of choices, too many to consider, including 4K video. 

I love binge watching The Good Wife, having missed it on CBS. The Hulu subscription is $12 and removes all the commercials. Network TV is watchable again. I may wait until Game of Thrones is nearly finished with its season to resubscribe HBO so I can binge watch. I forget who is who and what is happening while waiting for a week between episodes. But it's a great spectacle although I need a diagram to follow the story. Another great thing is subtitles for those shows where the characters mumble in an unknown accent. A la carte content is the way news and entertainment should be structured, IMHO. Competition for user subscriptions will improve the quality of programming.

My unlocked Nexus 5X phone arrived and so far it works as advertised with good reception choosing automatically among Sprint, T-Mobile, and WiFi hotspots depending on location. Voice and data for $30/month. This is how cell service should be, IMHO, rather than tying you to a particular carrier. I expect Verizon and AT&T will eventually feel the pressure and become part of a roaming service along with hotspot providers.

----------


## JEK

Mine are on the FedEx truck today!

*The new Apple TV could solve the biggest frustration of watching television at home*




By Hayley Tsukayama October 29 at 4:47 PM 
The cord cutters guide to when you should ditch cable
Play Video1:45



With more streaming TV options like the Apple TV arriving, it may be time to cancel your cable service. But which streaming services offer which channels, and how do you know if you'll save money in the long run? (Jhaan Elker/The Washington Post)

Consumers for years have had to wrestle with a bewildering array of set-up boxes, cords and television ports to get all of the online shows that they want to watch on the biggest screens in their homes. No single TV device, for instance, easily plays content from Amazon Online Video and iTunes -- the video offerings from Amazon and Apple which happen to be vying with each other for dominance in the living room.
That's been inconvenient for folks who subscribe to Amazon Prime and own an Apple device -- a population that is likely in the tens of millions. If you've bought a video through either company, you generally have had to switch between two television set-up boxes to watch those shows in a reliable way on the big screen in the living room. And we only have so many HDMI ports on our TVs after all -- it hasn't been fun to have to crawl behind the screen just because the show you want to watch isn't available through whatever you have plugged into a port at the moment.
But the new Apple TV, which launched this week, offers a tantalizing breakthrough: It has the potential to be the only set-top box you will need.
The hockey puck-sized box offers some cool new features that can be used now -- you can search for shows through the voice assistant Siri and a new remote lets you navigate by touch and play games. But more importantly, it reveals the company's vision for the future of television -- Apple hopes TV watching won't be shaped by static channel guides of hundreds of shows that can be viewed only in certain time slots, but apps, largely developed by third-party companies, that offer your favorite shows on command, anytime you want. Anyone can submit an app, from big companies such as CBS or Netflix to smaller players such as Snapchat or Airbnb.
Apple TV's watch-by-apps approach has another benefit -- it can be the device that finally pulls together all of those subscriptions, watchlists and movies you've randomly downloaded all across the Web.
But the ecosystem will work best only if Apple's fierce competitors decide to join in. Apple is one of the few device makers that can, in fact, command enough respect and customers to make video services such as Netflix and Hulu as well as hardware and content competitors such as Google (by way of YouTube, at least) play ball.

The sticking point, however, is Amazon. The retail titan has bet heavily on video, and even won Emmys for it, and doesn't seem on board with letting Apple TV be the one to rule them all. In fact, it's already played some hardball in this area -- the retailer has said it won't sell either the Apple TV or Google's Chromecast, because neither device has official support for its video offerings. Instead it wants shoppers of its online store to opt for Amazon's own Fire TV box.
Both Apple and Google have pretty clear policies stating that any developer who submits an app that passes store standards can be made available for their devices. Netflix, Hulu and YouTube were part of the Apple TV launch lineup. Amazon Prime Video is a glaring exception  and a letdown for anyone who's an Apple fan and an Amazon Prime subscriber.
It's not clear whether Amazon has any plans to submit an app. Amazon spokeswoman said she doesn't have "anything to share" about a potential Apple TV app or past partnership attempts. (Amazon chief executive Jeffrey Bezos is the owner of The Washington Post.)
In the past, Amazon has been willing to leap into walled gardens, for the sake of the convenience of its customers. Its Kindle app, for example, is on practically every device on the market today. But it certainly makes some business sense to keep exclusive Amazon content on Amazon devices such as the Fire TV.
It should be noted that Apple has never created an app that can play content purchased in its iTunes store on devices that are created by other companies. But truth be told, iTunes selling point has never really been about exclusive content but rather convenience for customers who own its phones, tablets and other devices.
Ultimately, if the two companies do not get along, there will be a lot of customers who will be forced to split their libraries or pick one content hub over the other. As entertainment becomes a bigger part of all of these companies businesses, its possible that consumers will just have to keep dealing with the consequences of corporate clashes in their own living rooms.

It's almost enough to make you nostalgic for the old days of cable.
Almost.

----------


## JoshA

Enjoy your new STB! Good choice for people who are into the Apple ecosystem. 

Amazon is doing a dumb thing, IMHO, which will come back to bite them. They are trying to use their market position for lock-in which is why I don't have Fire TV (or Apple TV) but I do have Chromecast (not bought from Amazon) and Roku (from Amazon). I think those are the best choices for me with the widest selection of apps, most open ecosystem, highest performance, and most convenience features.

----------


## JEK

Josh, I still think you are missing that the ATV does nothing to lock you into their ecosystem. Most of the apps are for other content providers - Youtube, Netfix, Flickr, Hulu, MLB, CNN, Fox. CBS and on and on. Of course if you are on iTunes you get that content too.

----------


## JoshA

JEK, I just think Roku is better for me. Apple TV doesn't offer anything extra and is missing some features and has fewer apps.

----------


## JoshA

Pew research indicates cord cutters are even cutting home broadband in favor of cell phone access. See https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ome-broadband/ for example. 

We didn't take that fully unwired step. We have broadband which is very effective with our Project Fi subscriptions allowing our cell phones to be high-quality WiFi phones when at home or near hotspots at no additional cost. Cell service is prone to poor reception in many places. Our bills are about a third of what they once were and our entertainment choices are mostly ad free and high quality with the freedom of choice we have. We do not miss Verizon Wireless or FiOS.

----------


## MIke R

Soon as football season ends we are right behind you.....

going the Digital Antenna ,and  the  Roku and Apple TV route through our internet provider 

bye bye DirctTV

----------


## andynap

It is annoying that I can't play my Amazon video thru my  iPad and chromecast. I have to use my Android phone.

----------


## MIke R

> It is annoying that I can't play my Amazon video thru my  iPad and chromecast. I have to use my Android phone.




Airplay it into to your TV through your iPad..it's what we do

----------


## andynap

> Airplay it into to your TV through your iPad..it's what we do



You are using Amazon videos on your iPad  and  chromecast?

----------


## JEK

That will work only if you have an Apple TV.  Andy has the devil Google Chromecast.

----------


## andynap

TWIS

----------


## JEK

There is a way to do it. Try the Google.

----------


## andynap

> There is a way to do it. Try the Google.



I did and nothing works. My phone is fine just annoying that they can't get together.

----------


## JEK

Plugin on Chrome.

----------


## andynap

> Plugin on Chrome.



Doesn't work. I tried every recommendation.

----------


## JEK

There is hope -- a thaw in the cold war between Amazon and Apple/Google

Screen Shot 2015-12-23 at 8.23.09 AM.jpg



Maybe Chromecast is next?

----------


## andynap

I have the Amazon Video App on my iPad already.

----------


## JEK

Yes, but they didn't create the Amazon Video app on the Apple TV and they banned selling the Chromecast and Apple TV on Amazon.com  That is starting to change, thus the thaw in the cold war.

----------


## JoshA

The real problem is Apple. Failed the 'works and plays well with others' portion of the kindergarten report card.

----------


## JEK

Andy is having trouble with Chromecast. Wrong part of the Valley :)

----------


## andynap

> Andy is having trouble with Chromecast. Wrong part of the Valley :)



I have absolutely no problem with Chromecast- plays just fine on my android phone and PC. The iPad is the problem.

----------


## JEK

Well actually the iPad will work with Chromecast -- YouTube for example on iPad has the connection for the Chromecast. Due to the war, Amazon Video does not.

----------


## JoshA

Like I said, Apple failed 'works and plays well with others' in kindergarten. Amazon seems intent on matching that silliness.

----------


## Petri

The restrictions in every ecosystem are just stupid.

A few days ago we wanted to play the same music from Spotify on both the iPad in the kitchen and the living room (Mac Mini and other options).  Not possible.  Ended up installing AirFoil on the Mac and streaming the music from the Mac in the living room to the iPad in the kitchen.  Works like it should, you just click all the destinations (AirPlay-compatible) for the audio.

Sorry Tim, Jeff and Sundar but I want a full, interoperable mesh.  If you think you know what I want, you are wrong.  If you think all the devices will have the same logo, you are wrong.

----------


## JoshA

International update: We recently returned from a long trip to New Zealand, Australia, Singapore, and Indonesia. We did nothing to make our Project Fi phones ready for the trip. They worked as well as they do at home. The only extra charges were 20 cents a minute for voice calls. It really made staying connected simple.

----------


## NYCFred

> Like I said, Apple failed 'works and plays well with others' in kindergarten. Amazon seems intent on matching that silliness.



+1. and the Goog ain't that much better, if at all. Gee, you'd think they never heard of customer service. 

Agree on Roku; plan to grab one for the beach this summer. Agnostic is the way to go, and I like the voice actuation and remote w headset jack. Smart.

----------

